# NEWSTYLE & IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN ∙



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WE'RE DOING IT ONCE AGAIN!!! 
NEWSTYLE & IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC.... 
SATURDAY JULY 14TH @ BEARDBROOK PARK IN MODESTO....
TIME-11:00-5:00 GET THERE EARLY FOR GOOD PARKING....
LOTS OF GOOD FOOD, GAMES FOR THE KIDS & CAR CLUBS!!!!
LIVE DJ MUSIC BY: THE BAYAREA RECORD ROCKERS.....
DON'T FORGET TO BUY YOUR "FUN IN THE SUN"EVENT SHIRTS CAUSE THEY SELLOUT FAST!!!! 

THIS IS ONE NOT TO MISS, CAUSE WE'VE ALWAYS HAD A GOODTIME & LOTS OF FUN JUST CHILLIN AND KICKING IT WITH EACH OTHERS CAR CLUBS!!!!!!

FLYER & MORE INFO LATER!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Most of Stockton chapter will be doing a hit and run if we make it at all!  We already were booked for a Quincinera for a members cousin and also our Presidents sons 1st Bday is the same day.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: should be a good turnaround.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hell yeah one of my faovirte events of the year


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tru Gamers will be there. I had a blast last year and it was a good turnout


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 14 2007, 06:38 PM~8106724
> *hell yeah one of my faovirte events of the year
> *



X2
:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*YOU KNOW AZTECAS WILL BE THERE*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 14 2007, 12:16 AM~8101107
> *WE'RE DOING IT ONCE AGAIN!!!
> NEWSTYLE & IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC....
> SATURDAY JULY 14TH @ BEARDBROOK PARK IN MODESTO....
> ...


see u there brother


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 14 2007, 10:06 AM~8103522
> *Bay Area Bosses will be there ....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 14 2007, 06:59 AM~8102287
> *Most of Stockton chapter will be doing a hit and run if we make it at all!   We already were booked for a Quincinera for a members cousin and also our Presidents sons 1st Bday is the same day.
> *


Let me know if you need some stunt doubles :roflmao:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 14 2007, 11:09 PM~8108728
> *Let me know if you need some stunt doubles  :roflmao:
> *


You dont got a big enough ice chest :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ill be there for sure, with a bottle of absolute and a chunky blunt or two, or three or four.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 15 2007, 05:55 AM~8109460
> *You dont got a big enough ice chest :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A COUPLE 72 QT COOLERS I'LL LEND HIM .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

u no imma be out their to support me and danny again another year was a great turn out last year and i had fun so ill bring the lac out


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2007, 02:00 PM~8117324
> *u no imma be out their to support me and danny again another year was a great turn out last year and i had fun so ill bring the lac out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 16 2007, 11:29 PM~8119597
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I felt cheated today you didn't stay to long we had to get some one else :0 :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 16 2007, 11:33 PM~8119620
> *I felt cheated today you didn't stay to long we had to get some one else  :0  :roflmao:
> *


OH WELL, YOU WIN SOME & YOU LOSE SOME..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 


GET THERE EARLY IF YOU WANT PARKING! :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 14 2007, 09:48 AM~8103379
> *
> *



:wave: you and the crew coming thru? :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 15 2007, 10:36 PM~8114834
> *I GOT A COUPLE 72 QT COOLERS I'LL LEND HIM .... :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 Get that bacardi, OJ, and cranberrry on reserve in that cooler for me


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

CAN"T WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

we'll be there Fellas looking forward to the event


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 18 2007, 09:36 PM~8130997
> *Get that bacardi, OJ, and cranberrry on reserve in that cooler for me
> *


 :0 save some for me


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

GREAT TURN OUT LAST YEAR.................. :biggrin: HAD A GOOD TIME.................


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 18 2007, 08:34 PM~8130981
> *SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> GET THERE EARLY IF YOU WANT PARKING! :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP JENN? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE PAULY .I LIKE THE GRILLED CHICKEN AND THE HOT DOGS THAT ARE SERVED BUT CAN YOU SHARE SOME OF THE BBQ PORK RIBS
YOU GUYS ALWAYS COOK FOR THE VIPS :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jun 19 2007, 12:04 AM~8132568
> *we'll be there Fellas looking forward to the event
> *


hell yeah! you know that i'll have the trunk of the glasshouse loaded down with an ice chest like last time. :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

hell yea If you ain't never gone to a event this is one to hit up its hella fun WOMEN HYNA"S O DID I also mension cars o & i can i forget about them women dizam


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Jun 24 2007, 05:37 AM~8165005
> *hell yea If you ain't never gone to a event this is one to hit up its hella fun WOMEN HYNA"S O DID I also mension cars o & i can i forget about them women dizam
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 20 2007, 06:50 PM~8144362
> *YOU KNOW I'LL BE  THERE PAULY .I LIKE THE GRILLED CHICKEN AND THE HOT DOGS THAT ARE SERVED BUT CAN YOU SHARE SOME OF THE BBQ PORK RIBS
> YOU GUYS ALWAYS COOK FOR THE VIPS :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*ROLL CALL!!!!!!!*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 14 2007, 09:04 PM~8107764
> *Tru Gamers will be there. I had a blast last year and it was a good turnout
> *



ill be out there also


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 30 2007, 12:37 PM~8208986
> *ROLL CALL!!!!!!!
> *


You already know!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Jun 19 2007, 01:59 AM~8132838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: damn I'm barely catching up on this thread!! Thanks Pauly!! (even tho I'm two weeks late!!) :angel:

SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE!!!! Get there early if you want good parking!! :cheesy: Don't forget your chairs and canopies, it's gonna be a hot one!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 4 2007, 11:29 AM~8233984
> *Done deal :thumbsup:
> :wave: damn I'm barely catching up on this thread!! Thanks Pauly!! (even tho I'm two weeks late!!) :angel:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Special invite


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm not gonna make this one but have a good time everyone!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

CAN WE HOPP OUR TRUCK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

UntouchableS family will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

what up pauly your boys NOR CAL RIDAHZ will be there 4 sho cant wait


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

MY BAD WHAT UP KIKI AND DANNY,DOUG,TRINO AND THE HOLE IMPALA & NEW STYLE FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

is there gonna be ba hopp


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 7 2007, 01:07 PM~8254637
> *is there gonna be ba hopp
> *



its a picnic not a show, dont think theres a hop. its just a kick back


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 7 2007, 01:10 PM~8254651
> *its a picnic not a show, dont think theres a hop. its just a kick back
> *


NO SHIT JUST BECAUSE ITS A PIC NIC DOES NOT MEAN THERES NO HOPP 
WHEN MAJESTICS HAD THERE PIC NIC THEY HAD A HOPP 
AINT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE IN A GARDEN ALREADY 
 :uh: :uh: 
MY USO BROTHERS SAID THERE WAS A WIDOW THERE LAST YEAR HOPE ITS THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 7 2007, 01:37 PM~8254826
> *NO SHIT  JUST BECAUSE ITS A PIC NIC DOES NOT MEAN THERES NO HOPP
> WHEN MAJESTICS HAD THERE PIC NIC THEY HAD A HOPP
> AINT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE IN A GARDEN ALREADY
> ...



dont act like an ass!! from what i know there was no hop. next time ill leave your question unanswered.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 7 2007, 01:43 PM~8254857
> *dont act like an ass!! from what i know there was no hop. next time ill leave your question unanswered.
> *


YES MR. MIYAGI :biggrin: DONT GET ALL BUTT HURT NICCA NAH HOMIE JUST HIT ME BACK SAID SHOULDNT BE A PROBLEM WE WILL BE THERE  FO SHO


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 7 2007, 01:07 PM~8254637
> *is there gonna be ba hopp
> *


 THERE'S NO HOP CONTEST,BUT FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR RIDES AND SWING IT.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 8 2007, 03:34 PM~8260473
> *THERE'S NO HOP CONTEST,BUT FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR RIDES AND SWING IT.....
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU THATS ALL WERE ASKING CAN WE SWANG IT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 8 2007, 03:34 PM~8260473
> *THERE'S NO HOP CONTEST,BUT FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR RIDES AND SWING IT.....
> *





Hey Pauly, I'm still trying to get the "flyer" for this one to post on the events list, have you seen anything yet??? :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 8 2007, 06:38 PM~8261475
> *
> Hey Pauly, I'm still trying to get the "flyer" for this one to post on the events list, have you seen anything yet??? :dunno:
> *


NOPE... :uh: I'VE BEEN ASKING FOR ONE FOR AT LEAST 2 MONTHS.... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

You Know that STREETLOW will be in the house Big Paulie. Oh Yeah Paulie i need to get my ice chest from u this is lil paul


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

where leaving the bay at 8am..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 9 2007, 05:49 AM~8264501
> *where leaving the bay at 8am..
> *


 :biggrin: see you out there homie


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

I AM READY :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jul 10 2007, 11:07 AM~8275042
> *TTT
> *



you going to bring your new ride homie, that mofo is bad,clean as fuck..... :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

NOKTURNAL WILL BE THERE......











THIS MOTHS SPECIALS...........GET YOURS ORDERD NOW..... WHILE SUPPLIES LAST........

22" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 2200

24" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 2700

26" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 5200

HAVE MOST SIZES AND APPLICATIONS..... FOR MORE INFO JUST CONTACT US...... around.gif around.gif around.gif around.gif around.gif


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

all u guys wit bigbodys remember i got them tail light covers so hit me up at da show ill have a few sets wit me for just 15$ :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 9 2007, 12:13 AM~8263951
> *You Know that STREETLOW will be in the house Big Paulie. Oh Yeah Paulie i need to get my ice chest from u this is lil paul
> *


COOL, I'LL THROW IT IN THE BACK OF MY TRUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SEE YOU THERE BROTHA.... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jul 10 2007, 12:06 PM~8276138
> *you going to bring your new ride homie, that mofo is bad,clean as fuck..... :biggrin:
> *


yea the Lincoln will be out there ...just slaped on some 13 on the bitch


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jul 11 2007, 12:53 AM~8281453
> *yea the Lincoln will be out there ...just slaped on some 13 on the bitch
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

can we bring our own bbq pit?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

heres my ride on the !3 i slaped on






























AND YES YOU CAN BRING YOUR OWN BBQ


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 13 2007, 10:16 PM~8101107
> *WE'RE DOING IT ONCE AGAIN!!!
> NEWSTYLE & IMPALAS 10TH ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN PICNIC....
> SATURDAY JULY 14TH @ BEARDBROOK PARK IN MODESTO....
> ...


  HEY BRO..... BIG RASTA COMING AT CHA'. HOW DO I GET THERE FROM SACRAMENTO?. THIS IS MY FIRST TIME GOING, PLEASE SEND ME SOME DIRECTIONS. SEE YOU THERE PIMP!!!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

From:

Sacramento, CA
Change address or drag marker


[Remove this destination]
Edit

Drive:	
75.9 mi – about 1 hour 21 mins
75.9 mi – about 1 hour 21 mins

1.
Head north on 12th St toward J St	
207 ft

2.
Turn right at J St	
0.2 mi
1 min

3.
Turn right at 15th St	
1.1 mi
4 mins

4.
Turn left at X St	
410 ft
1 min

5.
Merge onto CA-99 S/Capital City Fwy/I-80-BR E/US-50 E via the ramp on the left to Reno/Placerville/CA-99 S/Fresno	
0.6 mi
2 mins

6.
Take the exit onto CA-99 S toward Fresno	
72.8 mi
1 hour 9 mins

7.
Take exit 225B for Tuolumne Blvd toward B St	
0.2 mi

8.
Turn left at Tuolumne Blvd	
0.3 mi
1 min

9.
Continue on B St	
0.1 mi

10.
Turn right at S Morton Blvd	
0.4 mi
2 mins
To:

Beard Brook Park
S Morton Blvd, Modesto, CA


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jul 12 2007, 11:10 AM~8292697
> *From:
> 
> Sacramento, CA
> ...


  THANKS BRO.... CHECK ME OUT BRO, I HAVE A STOCKED OUT 67 IMPALA W/ SKIRTS. LET'S HOOK UP BRO.... BE COOL TO MEET UP W/ FELLOW LIL MEMBERS. ONE LOVE HOMIE!!!.


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 12 2007, 12:21 PM~8292773
> * THANKS BRO.... CHECK ME OUT BRO, I HAVE A STOCKED OUT 67 IMPALA W/ SKIRTS. LET'S HOOK UP BRO.... BE COOL TO MEET UP W/ FELLOW LIL MEMBERS. ONE LOVE HOMIE!!!.
> *


ill be there


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*2 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

by far this is the funnest show in NorCal...In My Opinion


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 12 2007, 11:48 PM~8299035
> *by far this is the funnest show in NorCal...In My Opinion
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 12 2007, 10:21 AM~8292773
> * THANKS BRO.... CHECK ME OUT BRO, I HAVE A STOCKED OUT 67 IMPALA W/ SKIRTS. LET'S HOOK UP BRO.... BE COOL TO MEET UP W/ FELLOW LIL MEMBERS. ONE LOVE HOMIE!!!.
> *


for sure ill be in the khaki lincoln on 13 with the Aztecas... Put it this way ill be the big Bald Mexican....still havent decide if im talking my dog this year... but ill be there...wait heres a pic of my ride


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

see all the homies there tomorrow. Sangre Latina rollin deep!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GETTING READY TO LEAVE IN A FEW! SEE EVERYONE THERE...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

GREAT EVENT TODAY!!! Where's the pics? :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's some pics of the trokitas


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Some pics of the bombitas


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THANKS IMAPALAS AND NEW STYLE  GOT TO KICK IT WITH SOME COOL PEOPLE LIKE ALWAYS. NOW FOR THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

I miss this show fuck. post more pic. thanks.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

great turn out but im still pissed cuz i couldnt bring the lac :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

WOULD OF LIKED TO B ABLE TO GO



NICE PICS SUPREME69



O YEA AND BIRD59


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

IT WAS HOT!!!

HAD A GREAT TIME..THANKS NEW STYLE! AND IMPALAS..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 15 2007, 10:27 AM~8312215
> *IT WAS HOT!!!
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME..THANKS NEW STYLE! AND IMPALAS..
> *



it wasnt that bad bro, well for you bay folks its probably like iraq for you :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 15 2007, 11:28 AM~8312500
> *it wasnt that bad bro, well for you bay folks its probably like iraq for you :biggrin:
> *



yeah it was hot but i ve seen worse, it was good kickin it with you and baytrokita...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 14 2007, 09:05 PM~8310194
> *HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THANKS IMAPALAS AND NEW STYLE  GOT TO KICK IT WITH SOME COOL PEOPLE LIKE ALWAYS. NOW FOR THE PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks 

...and it ran like a champ!! 

Where were you? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 15 2007, 10:27 AM~8312215
> *IT WAS HOT!!!
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME..THANKS NEW STYLE! AND IMPALAS..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 14 2007, 09:17 PM~8310249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Jul 15 2007, 11:59 AM~8312663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was under the the tru gamer tent all day bumping the funk :biggrin: i didnt forget about your cds. ill send them monday  

next time we'll have to say whats up.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

THANKS TO NEW STYLE AND IMPALAS FOR THE WARM WELCOME TO THE PICNIC, IT WAS MY FIRST TIME THERE AND I HAD LOTS OF FUN. ONE LOVE TO ALL THE FOLKS I MET, THANKS FOR THE DELICIOUS FOOD - YES..... FREE FOOD!!!!.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 15 2007, 02:02 PM~8313129
> * THANKS TO NEW STYLE AND IMPALAS FOR THE WARM WELCOME TO THE PICNIC, IT WAS MY FIRST TIME THERE AND I HAD LOTS OF FUN. ONE LOVE TO ALL THE FOLKS I MET, THANKS FOR THE DELICIOUS FOOD - YES..... FREE FOOD!!!!.
> *



sup bro it was nice meeting you too. im the guy from fresno we'll see you if you come down for the lg show


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 15 2007, 02:07 PM~8313145
> *sup bro it was nice meeting you too. im the guy from fresno we'll see you if you come down for the lg show
> *


  WASSUP HOMIE...YES I'LL BE DOWN THERE NEXT WEEK. SEE YOU SOON PIMP.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jul 15 2007, 01:52 PM~8313099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MEETING YOU, and thanks for your nice words  :angel:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the picture Twotonz!

Joe from Goodfellas and me getting our drink on! LOL 










Good times!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2007, 05:45 PM~8313551
> *Thanks for the picture Twtonz!
> 
> Joe from Goodfellas and me getting our drink on! LOL
> ...



YOU MEAN YOU GETTING DRUNK AND JOE BEING JOE.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 15 2007, 04:01 PM~8313611
> *YOU MEAN YOU GETTING DRUNK AND JOE BEING JOE.
> *


hahaha who said I was drunk?! :dunno: :roflmao: (I wasn't but had a cool buzz)  Where were you :tongue:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2007, 06:06 PM~8313641
> *hahaha who said I was drunk?! :dunno:  :roflmao: (I wasn't but had a cool buzz)   Where were you :tongue:
> *


RIGHT ACROSS FROM WHERE YOU AND JOE WHERE AT...UNDER THE TREES WHERE IT WAS COOL....YOU CAME TO OUR CAMP GROUND 4 A MIN.., I WAS WITH MY HOMIES FROM BAY LIFE.. :biggrin: 

HOW YOU ALL LIKE THOSE BATHROOMS..LUCKY WE HAD THAT RIVER AND TREES..


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 15 2007, 04:18 PM~8313685
> *RIGHT ACROSS FROM WHERE YOU AND JOE WHERE AT...UNDER THE TREES WHERE IT WAS COOL....YOU CAME TO OUR CAMP GROUND 4 A MIN.., I WAS WITH MY HOMIES FROM BAY LIFE.. :biggrin:
> 
> HOW YOU ALL LIKE THOSE BATHROOMS..LUCKY WE HAD THAT RIVER AND TREES..
> *


Nice :thumbsup: I was all over the damn place 

Man I stayed outta there until the city came and cleaned them!! LOL... NEXT TIME SAY HI!!  NO MO' DRAMA! :roflmao: I got to meet a lot of cool ass people, funny how everyone introduces by their screen name on LIL :angel:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2007, 12:01 PM~8312683
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HEY IMPALAS C.C THAT WAS FUN IT WAS MY FIRST TIME GOING TO THE Q THAT JUST REMINDS ME ABOUT WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT NOT THE TROPHYS BUT THE LOWRIDER FAMILY WE ALL GOT BEHIND US I DROVE MY 62 ALL THE WAY UP THERE HOUR AND A HALF TUF E NUF CUSTOMS BUILT FOR THE STREETS IN MY BACK YARD.THANK YOU GUYS HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jul 15 2007, 04:25 PM~8313734
> *HEY IMPALAS C.C THAT WAS FUN IT WAS MY FIRST TIME GOING TO THE Q THAT JUST REMINDS ME ABOUT WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT NOT THE TROPHYS BUT THE LOWRIDER  FAMILY WE ALL GOT BEHIND US I DROVE MY 62 ALL THE WAY UP THERE HOUR AND A HALF TUF E NUF CUSTOMS BUILT FOR THE STREETS IN MY BACK YARD.THANK YOU GUYS HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN
> *



Good shit  :thumbsup:

I drove up the '64 from San Jo Friday night...leaving back when it cools off here in Modesto tonight... Some of the guys did a quick exhaust donut change on my '4 (I was in charge of dinner otherwise I would have done it!! uffin: ), and had to pull the manifold off when the bolt busted....U know how it is when you start tearing one thing apart, LOL.... all is cherry now tho....kinda glad I gotta stay and chill the place I'm at has a pool :biggrin:

It's all about coming together, and sticking together :thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2007, 03:45 PM~8313551
> *Thanks for the picture Twotonz!
> 
> Joe from Goodfellas and me getting our drink on! LOL
> ...


Joe and Jen, joe, first this pics doesnt surprise me, and jenn you actually got a buzz WOW! :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Jul 15 2007, 06:33 PM~8314513
> *Joe and Jen, joe, first this pics doesnt surprise me, and jenn you actually got a buzz WOW! :biggrin:
> *


FLIP!! :wave: we called you all tore up, hahaha... I guess I traded in the Starbucks for cerveza yesterday :angel:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I was dign it all we had a good time thanx 4 the grub big ups to the impalas and new style 4 a goodtime even got in a hoppn battle w a sweet red regal at the top of the hill i took him all good though i heard maybe next year might be at 8 mile in stockton


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

just want to say thanks to New Style & Impalas for the invite & a good time.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hay Home Boy's,

Just wanted to thank you to all the New Style & Impalas for putting on The BBQ

It was very nice. Can't wait tell next year.


Larry 
Socios Car Club 
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2007, 04:20 PM~8313698
> *Nice :thumbsup:  I was all over the damn place
> 
> Man I stayed outta there until the city came and cleaned them!! LOL... NEXT TIME SAY HI!!  NO MO' DRAMA! :roflmao:  I got to meet a lot of cool ass people, funny how everyone introduces by their screen name on LIL :angel:*



yeah thats why sometimes i hesitate to go up to people cause it sounds kinda goofy but thats how most of us know each other. i know when we went to the l.i.l picnic we were all calling each other by screen name and still do. much easier to remember

i think im gonna legally change my name to SUPREME :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 15 2007, 11:24 PM~8316817
> *yeah thats why sometimes i hesitate to go up to people cause it sounds kinda goofy but thats how most of us know each other. i know when we went to the l.i.l picnic we were all calling each other by screen name and still do. much easier to remember
> 
> i think im gonna legally change my name to SUPREME :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the grub homie


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2007, 12:34 AM~8316848
> *thanks for the grub homie
> *


ANYTIME BRO WE ALWAYS TAKE PLENTY


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 16 2007, 02:24 AM~8316817
> *yeah thats why sometimes i hesitate to go up to people cause it sounds kinda goofy but thats how most of us know each other. i know when we went to the l.i.l picnic we were all calling each other by screen name and still do. much easier to remember
> 
> i think im gonna legally change my name to SUPREME :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny but 100% true


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2007, 08:15 PM~8315167
> *FLIP!! :wave: we called you all tore up, hahaha... I guess I traded in the Starbucks for cerveza yesterday :angel:
> *


Yeah i call you back but you didnt answer, so i called joe and we talked for a little!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 14 2007, 10:20 PM~8310259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nic pic!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 16 2007, 04:23 PM~8321319
> *nic pic!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2007, 03:24 PM~8321329
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: It was a pleasure to meet you. see you next time.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

good thing my screen name is my real name


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 16 2007, 07:11 PM~8322126
> *good thing my screen name is my real name
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 16 2007, 06:11 PM~8322126
> *good thing my screen name is my real name
> *


wattup twotonz?? hittin the X fest this sat?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jul 16 2007, 05:25 PM~8322231
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 16 2007, 05:52 PM~8322484
> *wattup twotonz?? hittin the X fest this sat?
> *


if i do ill be there late...cause i have to work


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 16 2007, 07:56 PM~8323126
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP TWOTONZ?  :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 16 2007, 06:57 PM~8323143
> *WHAT UP TWOTONZ?   :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


sup Pauly....i got a pic for you homie


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 16 2007, 09:09 PM~8323964
> *sup Pauly....i got a pic for you homie
> *


SEND IT TO ME BRO.... :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

done


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 16 2007, 11:44 PM~8325080
> *done
> *


THANKS BRO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style+Jul 16 2007, 06:05 PM~8322079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :rofl: okaaayyyyyyy :tongue:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 16 2007, 11:55 PM~8325133
> *THANKS BRO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:wave: Pauly! 

Did you hear me sllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide-ing out of the park? Especially for you, haha  (MySpace)


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 14 2007, 09:04 PM~8107764
> *Tru Gamers will be there. I had a blast last year and it was a good turnout
> *



HEY RICHIE DO YOU GOT THOSE PICS FROM SHAKEYS COULD YOU EMAIL EM TO ME THANX


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:37 PM~8328290
> *:wave:  Pauly!
> 
> Did you hear me sllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide-ing out of the park?  Especially for you, haha   (MySpace)
> *


I HEARD IT...."THEY CALL ME DRAC,HERE I COME BABY, I AIN'T GONNA BITE CHA, I JUST WANT YOU TO HANG ON!!!!" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 17 2007, 11:36 AM~8328281
> *:0 :rofl: okaaayyyyyyy :tongue:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

my picture won't post up, twotons help me out. How do I post a pic


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 17 2007, 11:56 PM~8334261
> *my picture won't post up, twotons help me out. How do I post a pic
> *


USE THE IMG LINK TO POST PICS


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 17 2007, 11:00 PM~8334275
> *USE THE IMG LINK TO POST PICS
> *


what's an IMG link?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 18 2007, 12:11 AM~8334312
> *what's an IMG link?
> *


GO TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM UPLOAD YOUR PICS THEN IT WILL GIVE YOU CODES USE THE IMG CODE IT GIVES YOU.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 17 2007, 11:13 PM~8334325
> *GO TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM UPLOAD YOUR PICS THEN IT WILL GIVE YOU CODES USE THE IMG CODE IT GIVES YOU.
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2007, 12:13 AM~8334325
> *GO TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM UPLOAD YOUR PICS THEN IT WILL GIVE YOU CODES USE THE IMG CODE IT GIVES YOU.
> *





:uh: miralo muy chingon :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 19 2007, 10:20 AM~8344811
> *:uh:  miralo muy chingon  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THOUGHT YOU KNEW :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 19 2007, 10:22 AM~8344821
> *:biggrin: THOUGHT YOU KNEW :biggrin:
> *





:werd:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 18 2007, 12:11 AM~8334312
> *what's an IMG link?
> *



IMG and /IMG in brackets before and after the image URL that you upload to photo bucket.
for example this is [ img ] http://www.layitlow.com/forums/head_row2col2_80x60.gif [/img ] (but take the spaces out of the brackets to get










when you reply and click the IMG button it will do the brackets for your (first and second) and you just paste the web link where the picture is (pic location if you use Photobucket).

:cheesy: lemme know if U need a tutorial :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 19 2007, 10:58 AM~8345473
> *IMG and /IMG in brackets before and after the image URL that you upload to photo bucket.
> for example this is [ img ] http://www.layitlow.com/forums/head_row2col2_80x60.gif [/img ]  (but take the spaces out of the brackets to get
> 
> ...


thanks Jenn for braking that down for me. I might have to take you up on that tuturial offer :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 17 2007, 11:15 PM~8334085
> *I HEARD IT...."THEY CALL ME DRAC,HERE I COME BABY, I AIN'T GONNA BITE CHA, I JUST WANT YOU TO HANG ON!!!!" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


"Why don't you sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide" 




> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 17 2007, 11:44 PM~8334211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime, lemme know if you can't figure it out :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 19 2007, 08:33 PM~8350542
> *:biggrin: I heard you say your real name :cheesy: But I won't blow your cover!! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gSwsXllJZGY


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jul 19 2007, 10:50 PM~8351046
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=gSwsXllJZGY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

